# Anyone renovated a French stone barn?



## philthompson23

Hi all

anyone renovated a French stone barn to turn into a gite etc? Wondering the best approach for internal insulation. Don’t like it when the stones are covered up but I guess that’s a necessary evil. Another thing I was thinking was lime render as I don’t want that plasterboard vibe ideally


----------



## EuroTrash

If it's going to be a change of use (agricultural to residential/tourism) you know you need to apply for permission for this, don't you.


----------



## Keri22

Chanvre chaux.


----------



## philthompson23

EuroTrash said:


> If it's going to be a change of use (agricultural to residential/tourism) you know you need to apply for permission for this, don't you.


Yeah I’ve read about that. Reckon they’ll object ?


----------



## philthompson23

Keri22 said:


> Chanvre chaux.


You put that straight over the stone and does it provide much insulation? Defo want to go this route over those awful batten plasterboards some people do. Basically could be in a mid terrace in Chelmsford, essex


----------



## Crabtree

The only way to find out if the Mairie will object is to go and speak to them and explain what you want to do before you put in a formal application.I know that in my neck of the woods barn conversions are being turned down as we are in a national park and the Mairie has with some success I have to say been attracting young families who want to get a leg up on the farming ladder and you do need barns to do that


----------



## Nomoss

The Maire in our last village wanted to discourage converting barns and remises into living accommodation, as he said too many people were now parking their cars in the narrow streets because there was insufficient garage space.


----------



## Doctor Syn

We did our Cattle barn and used Lime plaster on all the walls and a normal concrete mix for floor. We had an old manger and floor trough in it which gave a few problems. It is now the coolest room in the house. Which in current heatwave is a blessing. Never used it as a gite though.


----------



## philthompson23

Got any pics ?


----------



## Doctor Syn

I can check--maybe, But I filled it with a huge slot track. 

Found one--pre slot track.
But not conversant with forum images.


----------



## Doctor Syn

sorry about lack of image.


----------

